# Help Making Fursona!



## DisconnectedYT (May 4, 2016)

Hi 
I've only been apart of the Furry Fandom for 1 year and haven't really done anything more than watch some YouTubers and really that's it. I think its time for me to make a fursona now.

Dose anyone know where i should start?
I like Leopards (and also wolfs but not as much).
I also LOVE Neon so if that help then 

*Oh and i forgot to add this but i looooove music, like its my job


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 4, 2016)

Okay, so absolutely do not slap neon colors all over your fursona unless you want to look like a complete jabroni.  I mean, I like dark colors but I'm a honey-colored golden retriever because of how well I related to my late dog; but I still express my liking for dark colors by wearing dark colors.
That brings me to the species, with this you can choose whatever you want, I didn't necessarily WANT to be a golden retriever but it's just who I am so I rolled with it but that's just me.  If you want to be a leopard, go right ahead; we sometimes identify our favorite animal because of how we relate to them.
All in all, don't base the body your fursona was born with on your likes and interests, save that for the attitude that makes him/her unique; everyone tries so hard to make their fursonas base appearance unique by adding retarded colors, wings and horns that don't belong, an edgy backstory.  Just be you and be proud of you.


----------



## DisconnectedYT (May 4, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Okay, so absolutely do not slap neon colors all over your fursona unless you want to look like a complete jabroni.  I mean, I like dark colors but I'm a honey-colored golden retriever because of how well I related to my late dog; but I still express my liking for dark colors by wearing dark colors.
> That brings me to the species, with this you can choose whatever you want, I didn't necessarily WANT to be a golden retriever but it's just who I am so I rolled with it but that's just me.  If you want to be a leopard, go right ahead; we sometimes identify our favorite animal because of how we relate to them.
> All in all, don't base the body your fursona was born with on your likes and interests, save that for the attitude that makes him/her unique; everyone tries so hard to make their fursonas base appearance unique by adding retarded colors, wings and horns that don't belong, an edgy backstory.  Just be you and be proud of you.


Ok then, can you link me to a template or u think i should make it myself?


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 4, 2016)

Can I quickly jump in here and refuse?? A fursona is yours. No matter how bad it looks, at least attempt to draw it. It makes it a little more personal


----------



## DisconnectedYT (May 4, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Can I quickly jump in here and refuse?? A fursona is yours. No matter how bad it looks, at least attempt to draw it. It makes it a little more personal


Im a Music Producer and mum is year 12 Art teacher so no trouble with it looking bad, its just i dont know how to make one XD. I have some ideas of what i want it to look like but other than that i get what u mean!


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 4, 2016)

DisconnectedYT said:


> Ok then, can you link me to a template or u think i should make it myself?


I feel hella guilty using other artists fursonas as my own avatar, (I'm doing it right now.) but it's the best you can do right now until you have a ref commissioned.  Search on your own and find what fits you, but keep your own ORIGINAL AND NOT STOLEN image of your fursona in mind.  Write it down or something.


----------



## xofrats (May 4, 2016)

DisconnectedYT said:


> Ok then, can you link me to a template or u think i should make it myself?


There's a lot of good templates you can colour but remember to credit the original artist.
I made a quick search but I sure there's more out there:
wolf  www.furaffinity.net: Wolf Character Sheet Template [Free To Use!] by GothWolf
furry www.furaffinity.net: FREE Wolf/Fox/Canine Fursuit Reference Template by PixieJar
cat http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8728126/
Plantigrade Large Feline  www.furaffinity.net: Plantigrade Large Feline - Free Character template by Temperance
Digitigrade Large Feline www.furaffinity.net: Digitigrade Large Feline - Free Character template by Temperance

I love neon colours as well. I usually make characters with natural colour and then a splash of neon 

But yeah, your fursona should be whatever you want it to be. Keep trying until you find a design you love :3


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Okay, so absolutely do not slap neon colors all over your fursona unless you want to look like a complete jabroni.  I mean, I like dark colors but I'm a honey-colored golden retriever because of how well I related to my late dog; but I still express my liking for dark colors by wearing dark colors.
> That brings me to the species, with this you can choose whatever you want, I didn't necessarily WANT to be a golden retriever but it's just who I am so I rolled with it but that's just me.  If you want to be a leopard, go right ahead; we sometimes identify our favorite animal because of how we relate to them.
> All in all, don't base the body your fursona was born with on your likes and interests, save that for the attitude that makes him/her unique; everyone tries so hard to make their fursonas base appearance unique by adding retarded colors, wings and horns that don't belong, an edgy backstory.  Just be you and be proud of you.


Yes, please don't create a sparkledog. Choosing a fursona can be akin to therianthropes figuring out their spirit animal. At first I was in high school and chose some stupid edgy cat demon with wings and horns. I tried for a German shepherd dog, but I wasn't feeling that. I bounce between a black wolf with (GASP) purple markings (breaking my own rule) and an Asiatic moon bear because in my current life situation I feel more akin to a moon bear than anything else. I also have an Ethiopian wolf character I've carried with me since high school, but he's undergone changes as my life has changed. So, your fursona can change as well as you grow and develop as a person/furry/what have you.


----------



## DisconnectedYT (May 6, 2016)

This is what i hav so far


----------



## xofrats (May 7, 2016)

DisconnectedYT said:


> This is what i hav so far



I like the colours 
You should use the template found here: http://forums.furtopia.org/fursuits-and-plushies/need-fursuit-character-reference-sheet-read-here/ It has the credit to the original artist on it ^_^ Or you can copy paste it on to yours.


----------



## Rose McCoy (May 7, 2016)

DisconnectedYT said:


> Ok then, can you link me to a template or u think i should make it myself?



One thing to help get your brain goo flowing (if you are going to draw it yourself) is to use other people's art as a jumping off point. Obviously dont blatantly plaguris a nother artests work, but there is no shame in finding eliments you like from one or more artests. Find a look you like, then make it your own. Use a picture for a pose, or muscle definition, then make it you. Remember that your fursona is a very personal thing. If you have to use somone elses art for a time there is no shame in it. However if you got the chops, then go at it. You go glen coco


----------



## AnInquisitiveFox (May 7, 2016)

On the subject, any tips when commissioning a ref sheet? I can't draw for shit so I will need some help.


----------



## DisconnectedYT (May 8, 2016)

I made the design myself with no references so sorry if its close to same of someone elses ;C


----------

